# Which suburb (borough) has the biggest skyline..



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

Post a pic of a suburb of a bigcity if you think it has a decent skyline


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

In the distance is the suburb of Ma On Shan in *Hong Kong* :


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Do you mean a skyline away from the CBD? or an actual suburb?


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

bellevue washington, about 20 minutes away from seattle with the population of about 120,000 has a pretty nice skyline. and there are some more going up this year, like the lincoln center


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

Two obvious choices for Toronto.

1. North York (borough of Toronto) Population ('01): 608,288 
Probably the largest secondary skyline in the GTA, but has the advantage as it's really close to the CBD, and it's connected through to the subway.









North York is in the center, TO CBD near the top









2. Mississauga (suburb) Population ('01): 612,925 
Mississauga is located west of Toronto, and only operates buses. There have been talks of extending the subway to MCC but it won't happen for a long time- too many lines need to be built inside Toronto proper first. Currently though, a LRT is being studied for the major road (Hurontario). According to Emporis: 205 Completed, 8 U/C, 2 approved, 21 proposed (inclu. 2 50s, 2 45s and at least one 40)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How about Shatin in the New Territories (HK)










There's also Tsuen Wan (HK)










When Nina Tower is finish, it's probably the highest tower that is not located in a city centre.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This is the skyline of what is to be said as the fourth largest city in the US.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

This is Southfield, MI


















These are from urbanohio.com:



















It's not nearly as dense as the residential skylines, but for being a solely office skyline, it's not bad.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Jersey City has quite a nice skyline.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

You can thank the Goldman Sachs Tower for giving it one.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Eschborn (20.580 inh.) near Frankfurt has an impressive skyline, especially for it's size. But i can't find good pictures of the town...


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah! Left is Eschborn i think.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

Tseung Kwan O or Tsuen Wan in HK should be the densest & tallest suburb skyline in the world. 

Could some HK forumers post some pics here as I dont know how to post.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

PENDLETON, SALFORD, MANCHESTER




























Other views










Grim grim grim!












nah, not the biggest or best, certainly up there though?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Are they council flats?


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

ex council flats, they're now mostly student housing.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

How about Century City and Westwood of Los Angeles?


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Jan 21, 2005)

Burnaby BC, a suburb of Vancouver, its not the biggest but one of the biggest, Burnaby currently has over 90 high rises completed around 12 under construction, and a few approved according to emporis, the tallest building currently is 112m i think


----------

